# :/ hmm



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

My photo I submitted wasn't in the contest?
That happened last month too..


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Neither is mine.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Same here, and I didn't know how to vote..


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Something fishy's going on! 

Pun intended.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Have ya'll noticed there is a double of one?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah, I did. Is there a new way to submit photos? Who do we contact for this? I think vaygirl's tango is missing as well. I'm confused.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I noticed mine was missing too. There's also one picture that I can't see either.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> There's also one picture that I can't see either.


Same.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You have to submit it through the message thing that showed who won this month. It's that little box and you had to click to submit your picture. I don't know how to explain it.lol It's the box that says the countdown of days until you can't vote anymore.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

huh, I didn't realize that. I gotta say the new setup is not very user friendly or intuitive. well, guess I'll know for next month. Maybe someone can post a "How to" on here? Because I think others will be confused since the official submission rules that are pinned don't explain it.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, it was kind of confusing...no one said how to use it but I just stumbled across it.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, no one said anything about doing that. DX


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

Sorry the instructions weren't clearer. We tried to add a prominent link on the home page and above every thread that led to the contest submission mechanism. Did those of you who don't see your photos among the list of submissions actually use the contest submission mechanism, or did you upload your photo to a thread or something?

Thanks!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I just made a thread. I saw the "X days to submit a photo" but never thought you actually had to use that box to submit the photo.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Administrator said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry the instructions weren't clearer. We tried to add a prominent link on the home page and above every thread that led to the contest submission mechanism. Did those of you who don't see your photos among the list of submissions actually use the contest submission mechanism, or did you upload your photo to a thread or something?
> 
> Thanks!


I did what I had done in the past (and what the directions said) - created a new thread and put the photo there. Now I'll know for next month!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's the link to the pinned instructions, which are still pinned but inaccurate (in case anyone comes late to this thread).


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I used the old way x_x


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I used the old way too. Doh!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

That happend 2 me. Last month till I figured iot out this month but it still woulda been nice if they told us that they changed. It


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used the old way too, but now I'll know what to do for next month.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm very confused. I also started a thread and put a photo there. Is there a seperate contest for the bettas, or is there only one contest?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

It does seem a bit confusing! I think there should be one person in charge of officially running the contest!


----------

